# How to change spark plugs - 2002 Maxima



## Bill Tobias (Jul 20, 2005)

How do I get to the rear three plugs for replacement?

What all needs to be removed? 2002 Maxima 3.5

Help!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://home.nc.rr.com/acbradley/2002a.htm

You need to remove the engine cover, disconnect throttle body cables, remove the intake manifold...

Hope you're putting in platnium plugs.


----------



## Bill Tobias (Jul 20, 2005)

*2002 Maxima Plugs*



brianw said:


> http://home.nc.rr.com/acbradley/2002a.htm
> 
> You need to remove the engine cover, disconnect throttle body cables, remove the intake manifold...
> 
> Hope you're putting in platnium plugs.



Thanks for the suggestions. Yes, original spec platnimum plugs. I've been told by other users, no substitutes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Bosch Plats are definitely not ideal...NGK only.


----------

